# Is there a DIY for fuel injector replacement on 2.0t fsi?



## vdubaz (Jul 12, 2011)

I now have 120k on my '07 gti. Just prior to hitting that mark I took it to an independant as well as the stealership to confirm constant check engine light. Cold start sounded and felt horrible, dealer checked HPFP and intake camshaft as well as follower all found in working order. Both shops confirmed Cylinder 1 has faulty injector. Anybody done DIY replacement for theirs yet?


----------



## Deeds4life (Aug 25, 2006)

all i know is you need to buy the injector puller kit for $250 on ECS. But if you want i can e-mail you the steps from alldata if you want. Just tell me what year and model and engine code.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

No need for the tool. Just remove intake manifold and pull/twist injector and it will pop out. It may even come out in the intake.


----------



## vdubaz (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't have an engine code for the injector failure. It only happens at cold start, it stays open too long and "floods" the chamber and causes mis-fire. Once the engine is warm it functions normally. I would rather buy all 4 injectors and have them replaced by a tech at the independant shop than buy the tool for that price and risk it myself.


----------



## vdubaz (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks IMAN, that sounds more like it, being that we just a removal of my brother '00 S4 intake manifold and they were simple to remove. Do you know if I need to relieve pressure of the fuel rail to start the process?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*injector*

i've had a cell for missfire on #1 cyl of and on for a while. i've replace coil, plug and injector. cleaned valves and ports. although ground to coil check out ok am going to replace coil connector and ground directly.

there is a tech bulletin that list lash adjusters (lifters) as possable cause also.


----------



## vdubaz (Jul 12, 2011)

GMIKEL - Did you need the special tool to remove the injector? Can you provide a 
DIY? Does your engine run fine after cold start like mine?


----------



## TTAdict (Aug 3, 2010)

IMAN973 said:


> No need for the tool. Just remove intake manifold and pull/twist injector and it will pop out. It may even come out in the intake.


:thumbup:

and just put some oil over the injectors and leave it for two minutes and then twist and pull.

Again no needs for special tools.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*easy out*



vdubaz said:


> GMIKEL - Did you need the special tool to remove the injector? Can you provide a
> DIY? Does your engine run fine after cold start like mine?


they are pretty easy to pull out by hand. if your car runs fine after it warmed up you may have the lifter problem. anyway you need to pull the intake manifold off to get to the injectors. i would suggest you clean the ports and valves while you have it apart. they too contribute to rough idle when dirty.

there are numerous dyi on this forum. just do a search. google will bring some up also.


----------



## vdubaz (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys... Do I need to depressurize the fuel line at all?


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*yes and no*



vdubaz said:


> Thanks for the help guys... Do I need to depressurize the fuel line at all?


if it sat overnight before you do anything probably not. if it's been running yes. there is a brass bleed valve on the lower right side of the hpfp.. also do not attempt to start until you a #10 triple square with a reach of at least 4 inches. there is room only for the shaft of the triple square when you take the bolt out of the manifold support.


----------



## vdubaz (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on the #10, I'm going to do replacement of the injector and replace plugs as well as timing belt project the end of the month. I found a metal impeller water pump on ecstuning that I'm going to use this time around. Wasn't available last timing belt and all were done.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

gmikel said:


> i've had a cell for missfire on #1 cyl of and on for a while. i've replace coil, plug and injector. cleaned valves and ports. although ground to coil check out ok am going to replace coil connector and ground directly.
> 
> there is a tech bulletin that list lash adjusters (lifters) as possable cause also.


:thumbup:


----------

